# Keeping up with the changes in RRP



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can sign up for the mailing list from EPA to be kept up to date on changes here, EPA


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

This is exactly what I need. Thanks RCP.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are welcome, it was your post I thought of when I saw the link on EPA site!

You can also sign up for Google Alerts.

Two of my favorite bloggers.
http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedia/
http://blog.sls-construction.com/2010/epa-rrp-updates-the-three-stooges


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

When I hit submit nothing happens??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> When I hit submit nothing happens??


I had that problem in Chrome, I used Firefox and got the "Thank you" page.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> I had that problem in Chrome, I used Firefox and got the "Thank you" page.


Slightly off topic, but there is an extension for Chrome called IE Tab Classic that will let you run IE inside of Chrome for websites that don't work correctly with Chrome. Kind of a neat extension.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> When I hit submit nothing happens??


Same here. I thought it was my computer. :blink:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Slightly off topic, but there is an extension for Chrome called IE Tab Classic that will let you run IE inside of Chrome for websites that don't work correctly with Chrome. Kind of a neat extension.


Thanks for the link Jeff. I'm using Chrome too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm using safari.


----------



## GHPainting (Jul 13, 2010)

Using Internet Explorer and submit button doesn't work...!$


----------

